# Making Cheese



## Nowell3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can someone help me with how to make my own cheese at home?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

There's several great sites to check out if you search for "home cheesemaking". Here's one of my favorites - she does sell supplies, but also offered recipes and tutorials on how to make different cheeses.

CheeseMaking - Online Store


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

goats milk, hyper-religious hospital clean, real calf rennet, salt & herbs.. 

did i mention so anally clean you can eat off the CEILING? 

cleaner than an OCD german housewives parlor. 

cleaner than a lowrider on saturday.. 

if you ain't growlin at anybody walks by you ain't SERIOUS about clean yet.. 

clean it all. bleach is your friend. clean it again. boil it. 

cheesemaking is 50% cleanup and 3/4 of it's FIRST..


----------



## Rancher (Dec 3, 2008)

This is a great place to start. Fankhauser's Cheese Page


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yohgurt cheese is easy to make at home. All you need is a strainer.


----------

